# Bamato's picture thread :)



## bamato (Feb 25, 2009)

Thought I would finally start one of these since the collection seems to be growing by the week 

Wifes Blondi



















P Regalis






Rosie


----------



## bamato (Feb 25, 2009)

*more*

My blurry blue pet hole 













L Violaceps (probable male)













A Geniculata







P. Ruffilata feet


----------



## bamato (Feb 25, 2009)

*more*

H Incei.  I bumped its web and it was like concrete!    Really strong web!













Male B Smithi







Just got this beauty today   O.  Aureotibialis 4.5" fem


----------



## bamato (Feb 25, 2009)

This is all I ever see of my E Cyanognathus.  Aside from the occasional leg poking out.... 







L Parahybana 7".  She was feeling social today.  I was able to handle her for just a minute, but when I reached for the camera she got a little jumpy, so I set her down  


























P Murinus during the re-house...lol







P.  Irminia hates having her picture taken..


----------



## bamato (Feb 25, 2009)

C burmensi before she dropped her sac.... then ate it.... 







S Rubronitens


----------



## Boanerges (Feb 25, 2009)

Very nice pictures!!! Sucks your C burmensi ate her sac


----------



## bamato (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks   Still experimenting with camera settings.


----------



## bamato (Mar 26, 2009)

New female Avic


----------



## bamato (Mar 26, 2009)

Regalis during re-house.  She was not a happy camper....







Un-boxing her new boyfriend


----------



## bamato (Mar 26, 2009)

LP Molting







A Geniculata Molting sequence


----------



## bamato (Mar 26, 2009)

Almost out!!







Finally free!!  Molted in just under an hour


----------



## bamato (Mar 26, 2009)

Bah.... I didn't realize they were so huge.  More to follow soon, but smaller..... lol


----------



## bamato (Mar 26, 2009)

Ok, did some reszing.

Here's our big female Regalis' new home 







Kinda big, but we wanted to use the tank for something...


----------



## bamato (Mar 28, 2009)

These eggs ended up being bad   They were from my S Rubronitens that randomly dropped the sac.







I know, not a T, but it's the only scorp I've got.


----------



## zwd22 (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow looks like ur genic gained a lot during that molt XD.


----------



## bamato (Mar 30, 2009)

She did gain quite a bit of size


----------



## bamato (Apr 4, 2009)

*Got some GBB's*

Got some GBB's from Ryan   Gorgeous little buggers they are 

























After they got settled in


----------



## bamato (Apr 4, 2009)

Dang it!  they are huge again.... seems when I crop them they get all messed up.  I'll try again on some different pictures.



edit: fixed the HUUUUGEE size.... lol


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 4, 2009)

Those are some HUUUUUGE pictures lol.  
Congrats on the pick-up, I thought about buying a couple off him too but acted too slowly.  Everything got sold out really quick.


----------



## bamato (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah I was waiting for him to post a for sale add and I missed the GBB's last time.  So I snatched them up this time


----------



## bamato (Apr 4, 2009)

The Geniculata post molt.  I was only able to get one picture she was REALLY grumpy.  Tried to bite my tweezers twice and kept telling me to BUZZ OFF!







S Calceatum.  She didn't want to be in the photoshoot either.  However, from this pic, after her recent rehouse, I was able to tell she was a she


----------



## bamato (Apr 4, 2009)

Someone's fat little but is in premolt


----------



## bamato (Apr 4, 2009)

One more post..  Just got this Pulcher from Joe Rossi, and she is a beauty!  Very shy though, and was still a bit grouchy from the flight.  Otherwise she would have gotten a full on photoshoot 







And this is probably the only T who was feeling proud enough to sit still for a photo today


----------



## LinzyPoo (Apr 4, 2009)

I think they're AMAZING cutie )


----------



## LinzyPoo (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm glad we got them, they're so adorable :}


----------



## LinzyPoo (Apr 4, 2009)

My beautiful girls


----------



## bamato (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah me too


----------



## bamato (Apr 8, 2009)

Really happy E Cyan


----------



## bamato (Apr 19, 2009)

*New Setups*

Sweet!


----------



## LinzyPoo (Apr 20, 2009)

bamato said:


> Sweet!


YAY!!! I'm so glad we're finally all set up!! lolz


----------

